

4Chan Takes Over The Time 100 - coglethorpe
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/21/4chan-takes-over-the-time-100/

======
k0n2ad
"...the notorious online bulletin board where hackers like to hang out." lol

But seriously - here's the fun part:
[http://musicmachinery.com/2009/04/15/inside-the-precision-
ha...](http://musicmachinery.com/2009/04/15/inside-the-precision-hack/)

------
vaksel
man techcrunch is pretty slow, I think this 4chan thing is like a week old

~~~
Hexstream
Most publications: Breaking News

Techcrunch: Broken News

------
trickjarrett
It was a slow news day so they dug through the 'meh' folder of their tips :)

------
biohacker42
On HN today - yesterday's reddit top stories.

reddit become obsessed with 4Chan recently, is HN going that way as well?

~~~
biohacker42
Just wondering if I'm being devoted because HN is definitely not going the way
of reddit. Or because 4Chan is teh lolz and how dare I criticize it.

------
lurkinggrue
Amazing what you can do with a room full of monkeys.

------
banned_man
-1 for making me lose the game.

